# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مفقود الاثر شدن شماره داوطلبی!!!!

## zainab

سلام دوستان عزیز :Y (454): 
یکی از بچه های بخت برگشته شماره داوطلبی شو گم کرده تا حالا نتیجه شو ندیده! کلی استرس داره
خواهشا اگه راهی هست  بدون داشتن شماره داوطلبی نتیجه رو ببینه ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Araz

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> یکی از بچه های بخت برگشته شماره داوطلبی شو گم کرده تا حالا نتیجه شو ندیده! کلی استرس داره
> خواهشا اگه راهی هست  بدون داشتن شماره داوطلبی نتیجه رو ببینه ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


سلام
به سیستم پاسخگویی سازمان سنجش بروید و با اطلاعات شناسنامه ایتون عضو شوید
سیستم ارسال درخواست

بعد از عضویت و ورود بر روی درخواست جدید کلیک کنید



سپس بر روی دریافت شماره پرونده یا داوطلبی کلیک کنید 

بعد ساعاتی در همین سامانه ، بهتون پاسخ داده خواهد شد

موفق باشید

----------


## mehdi2

*براساس شماره پرونده وشماره شناسنامه هم میتونه اون رو ببینه*

----------

